# Mounting a Nokia 6700 Slide phone



## Oxyd (Apr 15, 2010)

So, I got myself a new toy -- Nokia 6700 Slide cellphone.  It is able to operate in USB Mass Storage mode (it claims to be anyway), and so I'd naturally like to be able to access it from my FreeBSD desktop.

This is what I get when I plug it in:
	
	



```
ugen2.2: <Nokia> at usbus2
umass0: <USB Mass Storage Interface> on usbus2
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:2:0:-1: Attached to scbus2
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Nokia S60 1.0> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
```

I can't mount it now, as the only device that appears is /dev/da0, but no da0s1 or anything mountable.  I suspect that the phone takes a while to realize it's been connected to a computer, but FreeBSD errors out before the phone gets initialized.

[cmd=]camcontrol devlist -v[/cmd] gives me:
	
	



```
scbus0 on ata0 bus 0:
<HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4120B A100>   at scbus0 target 1 lun 0 (cd0,pass0)
<>                                 at scbus0 target -1 lun -1 ()
scbus1 on ata2 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus1 target -1 lun -1 ()
scbus2 on umass-sim0 bus 0:
<Nokia S60 1.0>                    at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,da0)
scbus-1 on xpt0 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus-1 target -1 lun -1 (xpt0)
```
So I tried [cmd=]camcontrol rescan scbus2[/cmd], [cmd=]camcontrol reset scbus2[/cmd], but to no avail: desired special file, /dev/da0s1 does not appear.

I got it to work once already, by shaking the camcontrol command a bit, but I don't remember how.  Anyway, it shows that the device is able to work with FreeBSD.

Are there any tricks I could try?  Oh, I'm running 8-STABLE, i386.


----------



## aragon (Apr 15, 2010)

Do you have a microSD card plugged into the phone?  If so, do you have any other cards you can try?


----------



## Oxyd (Apr 15, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Do you have a microSD card plugged into the phone?  If so, do you have any other cards you can try?



Yes, a card is plugged in, but no, I don't have any other microSD card.


----------



## sixtydoses (Apr 16, 2010)

Probably you can try plugging it in before you boot up FreeBSD.


----------



## lme@ (Apr 16, 2010)

Try `# :>/dev/da0` and look if you have a da0s1 device afterwards.


----------



## Oxyd (Apr 16, 2010)

lme@ said:
			
		

> Try `# :>/dev/da0` and look if you have a da0s1 device afterwards.



That works.

So does this mean that the device is simply coming up slower than FreeBSD would like it to?  If so, is there a way to increase FreeBSD's patience?


----------



## lme@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Oxyd said:
			
		

> That works.
> 
> So does this mean that the device is simply coming up slower than FreeBSD would like it to?  If so, is there a way to increase FreeBSD's patience?



None that I know of.


----------



## dbi (Aug 8, 2010)

[cmd=""]mount -t msdos /dev/da0 /mnt[/cmd]

The above command works for me.


----------

